# New Years Eve ratings in...



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

So I was worried about getting terrible ratings on NYE with all the drunks and surges, but my weekly summary came in and 4.93 over the period which is about where I usually am...

Anyone see any bad ratings in their summaries?


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

You get a weekly summary? I stopped getting those email a long time ago.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't get them regularly like before, but still 2 or 3 each month.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Didn't get one, and I'm pissed.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Goober said:


> Didn't get one, and I'm pissed.


Don't get that email in Dallas either.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just got mine today. It was late.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Probably a Fuber "backyard" type thing. Too complicated for the rest of the markets to send out.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm currently at 4.93


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I got 10 5 *****
and 2 less than 5
weekly average was 4.58. So 10 out of 12 NYE passengers thought I was the diggagy bomb. I see the 2 outlyers as directly responding to the huge surge. My overall is hovering at 4.66-4.7. I have continually asked for assistance on why the small amount of ratings hits affect the big picture ratings. again 10 people or groups paid surge but thought my clean warm car driven with the traffic laws not stopping quickly, using GPS, have water and candy available satellite radio always ask what they want to hear. So is it ME?

At least delivering calzones I don't have someone in the car to worry about, but comeon Uber driving is the best job imaginable
And of course my LYFT ratings are decent too bad they are pulling out of columbus


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber sucks at math. My weekly average is often a number that is mathematically impossible. For example, for the NYE week my rating was 4.38★

They said "On the bright side, you received 8 five-star reviews out of 14 rated trips in the past two weeks." OK, the week before last I only did 2 rated trips and both were 5-star, and the week before that I didn't drive at all, so that makes it possible to do the calculations. If I had 8 five-star trips out of 14 in the past two weeks, it means for certain I had 6 five-star trips out of 12 in the NYE week.

6 (six) 5-★ trips + 5 (five) 4-★ trips + 1 (one) 2-★ trip = 52 stars/12 = 4.33 average

A little low so let's change that 2-star to a 3-star:

6 (five) 5-★ trips + 5 (five) 4-★ trips + 1 (one) 3-★ trip = 53 stars/12 = 4.42 average

Too high!

The only way to get to 4.38 would be by having a 3.5 star trip. 

4.38 * 12 trips = 52.5. Need a half star in there somewhere. Cannot mathematically get to 4.38 without it. Uber either makes up some of the numbers or its system cannot handle basic math.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am at 4.92 in weekly summary post NYE. Nowadays I choose to not start trips with bad karma. this might be helping me. When I see something is already unfolding badly and there are other drivers around, I say **** it, it is not worth the 0.01 ding, let another driver take it. This was a defense mechanism I developed when I realized Every time I did a good deed, I got dinged by a customer rating that was not justified.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You guys must all suck real bad. I was a 5.0 16 out of 16 gave me 5 stars. Even during surge.

All kidding aside....I never can get why some weeks look like this and others you get kicked in the nuts. It was when I cared I used to see my ratings dip. Now I just give prompt friendly service and get them to their destination best way I know how. Ratings be dammed I'm just going to keep going.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Out of more than 110 rides I averaged 4.92, how come this sucks? I had a total of 8 surge rides too. One was 5.2x!
My score was above average. I must be doing something right  Don't think it sucks


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Out of more than 110 rides I averaged 4.92, how come this sucks? I had a total of 8 surge rides too. One was 5.2x!
> My score was above average. I must be doing something right  Don't think it sucks


I was only kidding  Hope that was construed in my reply.

Sitting at 532 rides and at a 4.89 So we must be both doing something right. My highest Surge on NYE was a 4.8x and the rider was not present. He ordered it for 2 of his girlfriends so he may have either not cared about the price or had a $20 credit he used and took the sting out.

Either way I think I got lucky I had a 5.0 week.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Congrats on your 5 comrade! this weekend I will buy new floor mats and renew the armrests in my car  they started to look old. anything to keep this gig going, as much as there are a lot of areas to improve. Over time I am sure there will be improvements in some.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The rating system sucks and uber knows it,
Look at my avatars that's the inside of my car, i offer water, candy, gum, mints, usb power, a/c power and limited Wi-Fi access, did not start doing this because of uber, i offered this in my taxi as well, I have done many VIP accounts for both yellow and inland empire cab of San Bernardino and Riverside, but yet my rating is 4.85, has been as low as 4.82, 

Hey uber, what else would you like for me to offer clients?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

"Hey uber, what else would you like for me to offer clients?"

Happy ending?!!! Don't know, I am just puzzled at what might make my customers be more generous than their tipping with their stars!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> "Hey uber, what else would you like for me to offer clients?"
> 
> Happy ending?!!! Don't know, I am just puzzled at what might make my customers be more generous than their tipping with their stars!


I forgot to add, when I did all this stuff in my taxi I got great tips and a thank you, now i see a tip from about 5% of my passengers and 30%+ don't even say thank you, they just get out and close the door, I have had a few not even close the door, we all know sometime it's not a good ideal for us drivers to get of car, like bad area or busy street.


----------



## downwiththeratings (Dec 3, 2015)

I agree the Rating System is FLAWED. Theres got to be another way. I am kinda new to this.. Only logged 70 trips. 30 of them never even gave me a rating. 35 gave 5 stars. So out of 40 rated trips 5 people low balled me. For over a month i had consistent 5 stars.
Than these 2 drunk guys got in my car and wanted me to follow their directions. (They never put in a destination) going down a dark road i hear oh shit your going the wrong way. The next day i lost my 5 stars.
They were my only trip that night. (I was at 5 stars before that... So i know it was them) Uber has to finally understand riders can put a driver off the platform when that driver did nothing wrong. Allowing a rider to still rate us drivers weeks after a trip can hurt us bad. You could pick up someone drunk and be a saint to them. They forget to rate you. So days or weeks pass. Perhaps they used another uber in that time.
(And had a bad experience) so when they finally rate you. They cannot remember if it was you they didn't like. So you end up with 1 star.
Plus you get riders who think its funny to give you 1 star. Than theres the riders who think your a limo driver or their personal servant.
(I am all about being the best driver i can be. Open doors, offer smart water, gum, chargers, chap stick, even rain ponchos if its raining) 
And yet these snooty type riders feel you didn't do enough for their money. To be honest i kinda feel we need to start fighting back. Start giving these people 1 star. If enough drivers do this perhaps it will start getting the bad riders off the platform (even though i don't think uber would ever ban a rider and lose that money (But i could be wrong)... but if enough of us start giving 1 stars to the riders who deserve it. We will see their low ratings and know to avoid them.
Again my point is this rating system is flawed


----------



## Dudess_Abides (Dec 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I am at 4.92 in weekly summary post NYE. Nowadays I choose to not start trips with bad karma. this might be helping me. When I see something is already unfolding badly and there are other drivers around, I say **** it, it is not worth the 0.01 ding, let another driver take it. This was a defense mechanism I developed when I realized Every time I did a good deed, I got dinged by a customer rating that was not justified.


Can you go into a little more detail about this for a fellow Tampa resident / noob? I promise I'll stay off of your turf 

I think I kinda know what you're getting at though... Had a NYE pax set the pin at the Clearwater Police station instead of the hotel he was at (actually thought it was a sting or something for a minute, but on New Years?).... Called him, picked him up and had him insist that I was going the wrong way to Shepard's even though the causeway was backed up for an hour and I told him this politely a couple of times. Got dinged anyway though.

Ah well. Good weeks and bad weeks, strikes and gutters, eh?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Dudess_Abides said:


> Can you go into a little more detail about this for a fellow Tampa resident / noob? I promise I'll stay off of your turf
> 
> I think I kinda know what you're getting at though... Had a NYE pax set the pin at the Clearwater Police station instead of the hotel he was at (actually thought it was a sting or something for a minute, but on New Years?).... Called him, picked him up and had him insist that I was going the wrong way to Shepard's even though the causeway was backed up for an hour and I told him this politely a couple of times. Got dinged anyway though.
> 
> Ah well. Good weeks and bad weeks, strikes and gutters, eh?


When pax doesn't understand it is their mistake that you are at the wrong location and not where they really are, you are going to get a bad rating unless a miracle happens. On NYE I responded to a request in st Pete. I was at the address and after waiting to minutes I texted. Pax did not show up and did not respond. I cancelled before 5 minutes, I wanted to not waste time and get another request. I got same pax but this time from a nearby address. I arrived, saw him waiting this time on the street for me with a beer at hand. I rolled down the window and greeted him... His first words were: "you charged me cancellation fee!". I responded that I didn't charge him and that was a fact. I cancelled again and moved on. That was a 1 star I avoided that night.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

My rating went down to 4.7 on NYE but my weekly statement says it's a 5.0.
I guess it didn't affect my overall because it's still remained.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I did seven nice rides on New Year's Eve and my 7-day rating is a 4.91.


----------



## CrisAngel69 (Jan 5, 2016)

marketmark said:


> So I was worried about getting terrible ratings on NYE with all the drunks and surges, but my weekly summary came in and 4.93 over the period which is about where I usually am...
> 
> Anyone see any bad ratings in their summaries?


I got murdered in the ratjngs from all these idiots on new years. I couldn't have provided better service


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> My rating went down to 4.7 on NYE but my weekly statement says it's a 5.0.
> I guess it didn't affect my overall because it's still remained.


Weekly statement?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I drove like crap last night, so far nobody has rated me below a 5. Forgot I had 3 liters of oil and a jug of washer fluid in the back seat and a few pax sat with their feet having to rest on them. 

I missed more turns than I had in all of the last 6 months.

Ratings are meaningless unless you are very high or very low.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I got bombed on NYE ratings. I was super friendly and having fun with people, but they were clearly rating Uber's surge pricing and not me. I would complain to Uber that passengers don't understand what they are rating, but....we all know how that will turn out. I think Uber's customer service goal is to have drivers learn to never write them. It's a complete waste of time.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CrisAngel69 said:


> I got murdered in the ratjngs from all these idiots on new years. I couldn't have provided better service


Nye was my first night, I had a decent night if you factor in my learning curve. I did have some one rate me a 4 the rest were 5s and a 2. Also got a negative comment, she said I headed in the wrong direction before coming to get her. Lies...lol. in guessing it was the ping I got while heading east on a bridge she was due west. I had to drive a half mile before I could turn around. I did make an illegal u turn and hauled ass to get to her because it was surging. Best part of it, .9 mile trip. :/

I'm not really terribly concerned about it but the rating system is very flawed. If she just didn't rate me at all, I'd have a 4.89 but instead I'm 4.5 with a negative comment. I got 2 five stars ratings tonight (rider told me me she gave 5 and would again on return trip ) I think I only need 40 or more 5s take up for the 2.

At least I got that 90 cents in surge :/


----------

